# Sleeping standing up



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

I came out to check before bed and Winnie (very preg doe) keeps trying to sleep standing up. She is almost always laying down in her stall at night when I check her. She falls asleep and then looses her balance and wakes herself back up. She pawed at the hay and layed down once but then got right back up again. Everyone in awhile she runs up against the side of her stall and it's just repeating the sleeping, loosing balance, waking up, and rubbing. I've thought her udder was full two weeks ago but it's still gotten bigger so who knows. I can't tell with the ligs. I've felt everyday but I'm just not sure what I'm feeling for. She's had little bits of goo for 3weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Every day she is getting closer. 

Sounds like she is just too uncomfortable to lay down. It does sound like she is getting pretty close.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

This morning one of her udders looks fuller than the other and it's pink. She's a black goat and her udders have also been black but towards the teet is pink today. It's starting to seem like she's never gonna have these babies or baby!!  lol


----------

